# Bottle Lamp



## swizzle (May 13, 2006)

I couldn't think of a better way to display this bottle. Jason


----------



## swizzle (May 13, 2006)

Didn't relize the pic was so blurry. Let's try this one instead. Jason


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 13, 2006)

Hey Jason. I bought my Cathedral Pickle as a lamp in the 70's. Bottles are sooo much more than containers. Nice job recycling!


----------



## dirtflicker (May 13, 2006)

Thats cool Jason...I made a lamp out of one of my old 1858 masons...filled it with clay marbles too![]


----------

